# 2017 Roger's Garden ~ Magic and Mayhem



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm sounds like a preview for halloween people. I wonder if you can purchase things then. Curious if anyone will be going...obviously would love to see "what's behind the curtain"!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh wow, I can't wait. Love their video and set ups. Really looking forward to this. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I've always wanted to visit their Halloween boutique. I'm actually taking some inspiration from their 2015 theme and attempting the "tarot card mobile"


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting, granger! I'm bonkers over their Halloween displays. 
Roger's Gardens, during Halloween time, is still on my bucket list


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

hmmmm....wonder if i can talk dh into a quick weekend trip to La La Land....


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

If only I wasn't about 2000 miles from this place....! I would be there every year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> If only I wasn't about 2000 miles from this place....! I would be there every year.


i am more like 3k miles but i can get my dh to do a quick weekend trip sometimes...and we have FF miles soooo....


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I've always wanted to visit their Halloween boutique. I'm actually taking some inspiration from their 2015 theme and attempting the "tarot card mobile"


I remember that mobile. It was beautiful!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> I've always wanted to visit their Halloween boutique. I'm actually taking some inspiration from their 2015 theme and attempting the "tarot card mobile"


do a tutorial on the way and let us know how it turns out...i, too, would love to make one.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Latest update is the Halloween Boutique will be opening up September 1, less that a month to go. Waaahooo I Can't Wait!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My favorite seasons decor as yet was from 2014 the Hauntingly Beautiful theme. I still want to steal this idea and make some of these arms to come out of the corners and hold the chandelier in my entry way. Such great ideas and creativity from this group.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

c910andace said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to visit their Halloween boutique. I'm actually taking some inspiration from their 2015 theme and attempting the "tarot card mobile"
> ...


This is the first I've heard of Roger's Garden and will have to check it out. I absolutely love the tarot card display. I am so going to have to try making a smaller version!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone know what material might've been used as the base structure? I have several tarot decks that I'd love to repurpose into something like this!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

This sounds awesome! I can't wait to see what they come up with! 





a_granger said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but the Roger's Garden annual Halloween boutique is one of my most anticipated events of the haunting season. And being such an avid fan I went poking around their web page today and found a little blurb on the upcoming 2017 theme. From the description is sounds like visitors will get to take a trip into the wonderful world of Diagon alley or rather a cousin. It details a secret entry through a wall leading to a magical street of wondrous shops such as spell casters and apothecaries. I Can't Wait!!!
> 
> http://rogersgardens.com/seminars-events/halloween-boutique-magic-mayhem/


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Anyone know what material might've been used as the base structure? I have several tarot decks that I'd love to repurpose into something like this!
> 
> View attachment 450057


Looks like black flexible tubing but thick wire should also work. Another idea is if you find tubing thick enough, you could drill holes down the length of it and then run LED fairy or tube lights through the inside. It could add a nice glow to the inside of the "chandelier" while the cards face the outside.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I wanted to try doing something like this with tarot cards. I was thinking of making almost like a windchime with fishing line. I love this cause it has more depth.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I found this on Roger's Garden website in the comments section and I snapped a picture for future reference.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I love that they're sharing instructions and tips!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditto.....thanks for finding that!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i agree with Here....kudos to RG for sharing info....they really are a class act.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Looks like black flexible tubing but thick wire should also work. Another idea is if you find tubing thick enough, you could drill holes down the length of it and then run LED fairy or tube lights through the inside. It could add a nice glow to the inside of the "chandelier" while the cards face the outside.


Ohh! I like the idea of adding the fairy lights. You could get the clear semi-ridged tubing used on the back of refrigerators, run it through with a very thin stiff wire for support and the fairy lights. Hang the chandelier from a small microwave turntable motor for the movement...Cool bean!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

a_granger said:


> Ohh! I like the idea of adding the fairy lights. You could get the clear semi-ridged tubing used on the back of refrigerators, run it through with a very thin stiff wire for support and the fairy lights. Hang the chandelier from a small microwave turntable motor for the movement...Cool bean!


Yes! And for anyone who doesn't have access to microwave motors, Amazon sells battery-operated disco ball spinners for around $12. Here's one.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking of doing one too, next year....this year is a Jurassic park theme with the HD skellies and all. I was going to use my disco ball motor to make the card mobile spin slowly around. I bought an extra set of Tarot just for this. I would never dream of using my set I have had for 45 years....oh never!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> I found this on Roger's Garden website in the comments section and I snapped a picture for future reference.



Thanks so much for posting this. The tarot card set up was kind of obvious but I was surprised by how they got the arms of the lady to move. Had thought it was a motor and I'd bet the GR one uses a motor.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I found out about Roger's Gardens through a casual comment on this forum. I absolutely LOVE their videos. Their merchandising and themes are just amazing. I plan on trying to replicate the swirling tarot cards from 2015, so if you've done it, I'd appreciate any tips!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

maggiesvinyard - I want to do this myself. I'm thinking that they used some sort of thin wire, which would be easy to bend but would also keep its shape. Last year I did "floating" tarot cards on fishing line, which I suspended from the ceiling. It looked good - but not THIS good!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Sept 1st Luv their vids!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Eviejenn said:


> I found out about Roger's Gardens through a casual comment on this forum. I absolutely LOVE their videos. Their merchandising and themes are just amazing. I plan on trying to replicate the swirling tarot cards from 2015, so if you've done it, I'd appreciate any tips!


i found out the same way and was fortunate enough to be able to actually go to California last fall and visit RG (and Disneyland!). It was wonderful.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

sigh....I have never been, but ever since I found their awesome Halloween displays I've wanted to take a trip down in fall to see them in person. One of these Halloween's I'll get to go.  Until then, I'll just have to keep wiping the drool off of my computer keyboard


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

SO FUNNY because part of my plan is to actually use a disco ball motor and a nicely gauged wire. I was going to form a circular base of wire to connect to the disco ball motor. from there I was just going to attach wire and bend it around to create the vortex style from the video.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> SO FUNNY because part of my plan is to actually use a disco ball motor and a nicely gauged wire. I was going to form a circular base of wire to connect to the disco ball motor. from there I was just going to attach wire and bend it around to create the vortex style from the video.


What kind of glue are you thinking of using? I've managed to use various liquid glues in crafts without too much fuss, but am wondering if it's time I breakdown an buy a glue gun.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh I swear by my glue gun and have the burns to prove it lol. I mean for this you could probably use a glue stick because it's just cardstock that you're gluing together but I feel like hot glue would be quicker and also more secure.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

the video was up last night. I thought it was kinda 'meh' but still watchable. I think last year's was better - set up and merchandise- but i'm sure it's quite difficult to produce something new each year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They have a great merchandiser.....always such an eclectic selection of items in all the themes they put together. A few familiar pieces this year though.....I'm sure there may have been more, but these were the ones I recognized right away.....

Mad Maude portrait (usually seen at Victorian Trading) - 1:01 mark
Bethany Lowe "Into the woods" haunted tree (maybe, maybe not?) - 1:39 mark
Bethany Lowe "Into the woods" pumpkin - 1:41 mark


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> the video was up last night. I thought it was kinda 'meh' but still watchable. I think last year's was better - set up and merchandise- but i'm sure it's quite difficult to produce something new each year.


I just saw this too and thought the same. I still love all the things the do but there was a lot of things I thought...didn't I see that from them already? But it's got to be difficult coming up with such over the top every decor every year. I did notice a lot more unique items in the gallery pictures posted under the video too.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I love it! It's a tribute to Harry Potter. As a former Universial Studios annual pass holder, it was almost like stepping back into Diagon Alley. I loved the cracked cauldron sign and how about the small witch with the caged frog in her skirt? Thanks for letting us know the video was up. Watching the video and looking at the pictures provided some cheer this rainy afternoon. And inspires me to watch the Harry Potter movies this weekend for decorating ideas.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I loved it too. Very nicely put together as per.

I have to admit I maybe biased too as I worked on two of the Potter films (Azkaban and Goblet) and so this video really hit the spot. *g*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love Roger's Gardens. I grew up nearby and went frequently throughout the year. I love all of their displays. I miss going, especially for Halloween. Hmmm, might be time for a visit home again.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I would love to see the store in person any year.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Well I loved it too. Very nicely put together as per.
> 
> I have to admit I maybe biased too as I worked on two of the Potter films (Azkaban and Goblet) and so this video really hit the spot. *g*


Well you kept that one quiet!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

No California Halloween Forum peeps? I'm hoping for a review of Roger's Garden. The place looks outstanding online. I'm interested in hearing how it is in person and whether the merchandise is good quality. Can we hear from someone that's visited & purchased things this year please?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> No California Halloween Forum peeps? I'm hoping for a review of Roger's Garden. The place looks outstanding online. I'm interested in hearing how it is in person and whether the merchandise is good quality. Can we hear from someone that's visited & purchased things this year please?



I'm so jealous we don't have any place like that around here on the east coast!


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm so jealous we don't have any place like that around here on the east coast!


I read the following blog but I'm not affiliated with it in any way. It's a local SoCal blogger who went to Rogers Gardens recently:

http://www.thespookyvegan.com/2017/09/halloween-2017-at-rogers-gardens.html


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ok, that does it! i'm going to CA next september...RG, Disney, and maybe a trip to City Flowers in Seattle...I'm thinking a 2 week trip up the coast.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

queenofcups said:


> maggiesvineyard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so jealous we don't have any place like that around here on the east coast!
> ...


Thanks for the link!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> No California Halloween Forum peeps? I'm hoping for a review of Roger's Garden. The place looks outstanding online. I'm interested in hearing how it is in person and whether the merchandise is good quality. Can we hear from someone that's visited & purchased things this year please?


i didn't go this year but i went last year. It's smaller than i thought it would be, altho it IS decent sized and they pack a LOT of magical punch in that smallish space. The merchandise is very nice quality, trending toward the higher end. It's not stuff you can get just anywhere. If it's not a major hardship, i think it's worth a trip.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I know some of you were planning on recreating the tarot mobile. I would love to see some pictures of your creations! I started out strong by buying all the supplies and making the funnel, but had to sit it aside due to work related travel & visiting family members. I noticed that my funnel moves somewhat when moving it in & out of my crafting zone. I'm afraid the cards will come loose if I continue to move it. Did you experience the same thing or build it in the location it will ultimately hang?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually put mine on hold as well! I bought the supplies needed, but I was planning to make it for the first secret reaper gift exchange but didn’t have enough time to. I wanted to really think it through, and how I could construct it as such so it could be collapsed for shipping without damaging the cards or ripping them off. I probably won’t get back to it until after Halloween, at the earliest. I too would love to see pics of anyone else’s!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

queenofcups said:


> I read the following blog but I'm not affiliated with it in any way. It's a local SoCal blogger who went to Rogers Gardens recently:
> 
> http://www.thespookyvegan.com/2017/09/halloween-2017-at-rogers-gardens.html


thanks for posting this queen of cups. I've been on vacation and have a lot of catching up to do. Love the unicorn skulls in one of the pics she posted, would love to find one of those.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There are so many cool things that I would love to buy....too bad they don’t offer any of it online!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

There are so many cool items that I would love to have too! Anyone seen their merchandise sold elsewhere online? I was specifically looking for owls in flight this year and they have them in their display. I'm still looking. I can't find any that are for hanging and viewing from all angles.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bobbiejo, they don't 'sell' them online, per se, but i understand that you can call them and they will ship to you. HTH


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> There are so many cool items that I would love to have too! Anyone seen their merchandise sold elsewhere online? I was specifically looking for owls in flight this year and they have them in their display. I'm still looking. I can't find any that are for hanging and viewing from all angles.


``
Bobbiejo, you can get the fying white owls on Target online. The large i s $ 36 and the small one is $33. RG might be only showing the large one and frankly it is my favorite. I got a couple large and one small and when they arrived I wished I had only bought the large ones and skipped the small. I went back with the latest deal of a 5 dollar gift card and got another large one. Keep looking and they run sales and or offers pretty frequently, especially now that its closer to the holiday.
Me and Spirits vineyard bought some and I think she liked hers too.. We got them when they took some money off as well as a free gift card offer. As of yesterday they were offering a 5 dollar gift card, which is better than nothin' !
Love my owls, I do recommend them.

Target white Owl : https://www.target.com/p/28-halloween-white-owl/-/A-52567349#lnk=sametab

On another note, a lot of the stuff on their shelved, the skeleton figure with the lantern and the pumpkin witch what comes first to mind are Bethany Lowe and can be bought many other places. So I'm sure several of the other pieces can be bought else where as well. I need to go search stuff out....especially that uni skull.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DV is right...i don't think any of their stuff is commissioned and made just for them. The trick is knowing how to find it in other places. 

They have amazing props, too, and are for sale but they told me a certain lady buys them ALL every year and puts on a huge charity shindig with them. *pout*


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree with disembodiedvoice about the target owls. I bought both the large and the small, and wish I had of just skipped the small one. It should’ve been more than $3 less than the larger one IMO. But the large one is fantastic and you’ll love it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

BTW, there is still a current promotion for Halloween, spend $30 on Halloween and get a $5 gift card.

In addition, if you spend $50 you can get another $5 off (instant at time of purchase) by clicking the link below and clicking on the first promotion.....

https://www.retailmenot.com/view/target.com

If you use Ebates, you’ll get back 1%, and if you have a Target Red card, you’ll get your 3% off during checkout.

I think that’s all the savings I’ve found for Target right now! LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just bought two of the large owls. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Have you guys hung them up yet? I bet they look great. I can't wait to get them. Yay!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t hung mine up yet. I have a birdcage that I need to spray paint white first, and I am still trying to come up with a way to hang them. I want my display to be in my foyer, which has a 2story ceiling and nowhere for me to hang them from above. A creative solution hasn’t come to me yet, but am hoping it does by the time I get the spray painting done!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone knows where this black cat came from I would love to know where I can buy it!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, that fluffy black cat is impressive! You got me thinking. I have a similar dilemma with high ceilings in the living room near the fireplace (which is where I was thinking of hanging the owls), but I already have a birdcage in the dining area. The ceilings are much lower in there and would be easier to work with. Do the owls come with hooks or some sort of hanging device? I could haphazardly stack some butcher paper wrapped packages around the birdcage, and with the owls, continue on with my Harry Potter theme.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The owls have fishing line attached to them on the back. A line on each wing and a line on their back, all come together so when you hang it, it hangs straight. 

Oh, and in case anyone is interested, here’s a pic of both the large and small owls together...


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> There are so many cool things that I would love to buy....too bad they don’t offer any of it online!


feel the same


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone knows where this black cat came from I would love to know where I can buy it!
> 
> View attachment 504490


The Vampire Cat is a Katherine's collection piece and is only $149 bucks ....so cheap I think i will buy two lol 
He/ She can be found here but probably a few other places as well.

https://www.christmastraditions.com/product/KC628232.html


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank You disembodied voice! You hit the motherland. Unfortunately everything is under themes, so you wind up seeing some of the same things but not everything. They need a see everything option. Great score!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awwww damn, of course it’s a Katherine’s Collection! No wonder I like it! LOL

Oh, btw, not sure if any of you saw this, but RG has a small online shop now that has about 10 items in it. Nothing I would buy though. The only thing I even like are those taper sleeves, but seriously, $70 for one? I mean who has just one candlestick? They should come in pairs. Maybe they do, but the description doesn’t state anything definitive, and I would never assume just because there are 2 in the photo that the price was for 2. I do love them though.

https://shop.rogersgardens.com/collections/halloween


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok I did a quick search and found it on City Lights for $130 with free shipping! 

https://www.citylightscollectibles.com/katherines-collection-28628232-vampire-cat.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These look fabulous. Where did you find the owls? Off to read more in case you have already said. I love them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oops, I guess they are their owls. Duh!!!!! I forgot which thread I was on.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

printersdevil said:


> Oops, I guess they are their owls. Duh!!!!! I forgot which thread I was on.


The owls displayed at Roger's Gardens are the same or very similar as those sold at Target online. Someone posted a link recently further down on this thread. I am waiting on two of the larger Owls to land at my house later this week.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Today I received one of the two owls I ordered. The second one apparently flew the coop (missing in box). I just got off Target chat and was told a replacement owl will be mailed out shortly and should arrive in 3-5 days.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bummer! Hopefully they made it “premium” shipping so you get it quickly! Although their shipping has been fairly decent (and quick) from my experience. Unfortunately I’m not sure I’m going to be able to do the setup I wanted to this year with mine....I’m out of room and out of time. I guess there’s always next year? LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I can’t wait to see what 2018’s theme is! Any insider information? I checked out their website, but there’s nothing mentioned. It does look like Halloween Boutique opens to the public September 1st. Watching last year’s video makes me giddy. So much so that after seeing their Cracked Cauldron sign, I had to go hunting for something similar on Etsy.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Lucky for us we live a long way away from this AMAZING shop...I'd spend my retirement savings.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I've not heard of them until I saw this thread just now. It looks like a lot of great stuff. Maybe they will show something on the site soon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Wolfman said:


> Lucky for us we live a long way away from this AMAZING shop...I'd spend my retirement savings.


I have a special savings account JUST for my trip to RG in October. 

Dying to see what the theme is this year...this is probably the last year we'll ever go so I'm going to live it up!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm kind of bummed. It seems they have given their site a bit of a face lift and I'm not seeing anything yet to hint at this years theme...I'll keep haunting the place for updates though.


----------

